# Camera plate



## Eagle Eye (May 5, 2015)

Anyone know of a good camera plate for an EOS M2? Dimensions are slightly smaller than for the M, but wondering if anyone can verify that the RRS plate will work. Ideally I'd like an l-bracket, but I have yet to see one anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2015)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15780.msg381861#msg381861

They also have one with the ridge for anti-twist.


----------



## Eagle Eye (May 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15780.msg381861#msg381861
> 
> They also have one with the ridge for anti-twist.



Thanks. I ended up ordering the 1" x 1.5" inch. Looks like the perfect dimensions for the EF to EF-M adapter and should work nicely on the body as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2015)

Eagle Eye said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15780.msg381861#msg381861
> ...



For the mount adapter foot I use an RRS B-26. The foot on the adapter is actually a video design, with a hole for the anti-twist pin found on camcorder plates. Having said that, I 'picked' the B-26 because I already had it for my camcorder (just like I also have a CPL for my camcorder that happens to be 43mm and fits the M22/2  ).


----------

